# CamFi Will Launch the Fastest Wireless Camera Controller in the World



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 4, 2017)

```
<iframe width="728" height="409" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/303uAe4YvBg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
<strong>GUANGDONG , China – November 30, 2017</strong> – CamFi, maker of wireless controllers for digital cameras, today announced the launch of a crowdfunding campaign on Indiegogo for the fastest wireless camera controller, CamFi Pro. CamFi Pro uses the 802.11ac protocol to transfer the photo from the camera. It can offer Wi-Fi transfer speeds up to 866Mbps. Tests show it can reach speeds of 10M bytes per second in reality, two to three times faster than most built-in Wi-Fi cameras and 2.4G Hz wireless camera controllers.</p>
<p>CamFi Pro supports most of Canon, Nikon and Sony cameras. And it will be the only 5.8G wireless tether solution for Sony cameras in current market.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>“Speed is a big problem for current Wi-Fi products. It limits the productivity of the professional photographers.” Said Mark Ma, CEO of CamFi. “CamFi Pro is going to use new technology to solve this challenge.”</p>
<p>CamFi Pro takes two to three seconds to transfer a raw photo with a size of 20 megabytes. It supports auto view mode, which enables the client device to receive the photos in real time when the photographer is taking the photo. Selective transfer is also supported. The photographer can send only JPEGs to the client device and keep the raw photos on SD card.</p>

<p>By using 5.8G band, the device effectively avoids Wi-Fi interference. This is suitable for professional photographers covering events and meetings. The live view works smoothly for high transfer speed, making it effective for recording the video as well.</p>
<p>CamFi Pro also supports timelapse, HDR, focus stacking and multiple camera control. The photographer can use one computer to control multiple cameras to shoot and transfer the photos back. It can be applied for bullet – time effect and 3D modelling.</p>
<p>It can be controlled from Android and iOS mobile devices as well as PCs and Apple computers. Backers of CamFi Pro will be the first to receive the product. Delivery is expected for February, 2018. More information, including a full list of compatible cameras, can be found on the Indiegogo crowdfunding site: <a href="https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/camfi-pro-the-fastest-wireless-camera-controller#/" target="_blank" rel="noopener">https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/camfi-pro-the-fastest-wireless-camera-controller#/</a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 5, 2017)

While it sounds good, and the price is right, its the software that makes or breaks such a product. Apparently they have software for their existing product which uses slow wi-fi. It lacks a lot of features. I see mention of a bridging mode, but no details.

It does mention that two of the live view autofocus modes will not work, quick mode and face recognition. The inability of the unit to connect by ftp to my NAS for hands free transfers would be a requirement for my support.

Another plus is that they apparently offer a replacement battery. Their old unit did not have a replaceable battery, when it was discharged, you had to wait, if it died, a big expense.

I sent a email asking about FTP capability.


----------

